# where to stay on BVI Tortola



## jjking42 (Nov 3, 2011)

My friends are going on Trade winds Cruise BVI

They are probably going stay at Tamarind the night before the cruise but they have 2 days afterwards to play.

Any recommendations ?

Was considering  BVI, St Thomas, or St John.

Full service hotels/resorts only


----------



## GregT (Nov 3, 2011)

jjking42 said:


> My friends are going on Trade winds Cruise BVI
> 
> They are probably going stay at Tamarind the night before the cruise but they have 2 days afterwards to play.
> 
> ...



How nice a property are the looking for?

I'd avoid Long Bay Beach Villas on Tortola (I had a bad experience).

The Elysian on St. Thomas is a favorite (timeshare) of time -- very basic, two restaurants on site.  The Ritz Carlton is next door and is a fabulous property if they have the buck$.

Also, the Marriott in St. Thomas has a hotel that gets very mixed reviews, but at least its a full service hotel.

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 3, 2011)

GregT said:


> How nice a property are the looking for?
> 
> I'd avoid Long Bay Beach Villas on Tortola (I had a bad experience).
> 
> ...



They have stayed at the royals in Cancun and HGVC in Hawaii. They own a Marriott timeshare

 3.5-4 star hotel quality would do.


----------



## islandguy (Nov 4, 2011)

jjking42 said:


> They have stayed at the royals in Cancun and HGVC in Hawaii. They own a Marriott timeshare
> 
> 3.5-4 star hotel quality would do.



Depending on the time of the year they will have trouble getting a timeshare for 2 days.  If they are flying in and out of STT then I suggest they stay on St. John or St. Thomas the last 2 days.  I stay at the Elysian when I need a few nights to bridge my stay in USVI as I can use Wyndham pts.

Cost becomes a deciding factor.  It they are willing to spend 500 or so per night I would recommend Caneel on St. John -- beach and resort tremendous -- better than the Ritz.  Caneel will pick you up at the ferry from BVI and ferry you to the airport on departure day. 

If cost is a factor then I recommend Bolongo on St. Thomas for 2 nights -- cost is fair $ 125 per night (approx) and right on the water with a good beach and away from the cruise crowds.  If you want city then stay in town at the Holiday Inn.


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 4, 2011)

they are flying in and out of tortola.
How easy is it to get from BVI to st john and back


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 4, 2011)

Why not stay in Virgin Gorda and take the ferry back to Tortola?  There are a bunch of great places to stay there and it is more laid back than St. Thomas.  With St. John they would have to take the ferry back to St. Thomas and THEN Tortola.  JMHO, Linda


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 4, 2011)

lvhmbh said:


> Why not stay in Virgin Gorda and take the ferry back to Tortola?  There are a bunch of great places to stay there and it is more laid back than St. Thomas.  With St. John they would have to take the ferry back to St. Thomas and THEN Tortola.  JMHO, Linda




What would you recommend on Virgin Gorda


----------



## Alphadog (Nov 4, 2011)

We did the same thing twice but stayed for a week after our week sailing on Tradewinds/Festiva.    Rented a villa for the week on Virgin Gorda. You might try Leverick Bay. I think there may also be a ferry pick up there for your return trip to Beef Island EIS.

www.leverickbay.com


----------



## Numismatist (Nov 4, 2011)

On St. Thomas:  Frenchman's Cove (the timeshare), by the way, the Frenchman's REEF (the hotel) has just completed a 40 million dollar renovation.


----------



## islandguy (Nov 5, 2011)

"they are flying in and out of tortola.
How easy is it to get from BVI to st john and back"

-- Two ferries -- each way.  timing would not be a problem since the St. Thomas (Red Hook) to St. John runs every hour.  The Tortola to Red Hook is not as frequent however many people comute daily on the Tortola--Red Hook for work.  Just have to look up the Tortola--Red Hook schedule and see if it meets their schedule. 

Since they are flying in and out of Tortola I would recommend they stay there on a beach resort and enjoy Tortola for the 2 days.  Not worth the trouble moving IMO.


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 5, 2011)

I have not been in a number of years but I googled the ferry and it stops at Leverick Bay, Bitter End and Trellis Bay.  You would want one to go to Beef Island (Tortola) as that is where the airport is.  Linda  

Years ago we would fly into Beef Island from St. Thomas and, depending on the number of passengers, we would either go first to Virgin Gorda OR first to Tortola so there is an option to fly from there as well.


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess with them flying in/out of EIS they should stay on on Tortola or Virgin Gorda

Not a lot of hotel choices under 200.00 a night


----------



## tlwmkw (Nov 7, 2011)

We've got friends who go to Tortola every year in Jan/Feb and stay at Long Bay.  They love it there but say it is pretty basic and "in transition" whatever that means.  It may be that because they are regulars there they get treated differently but as GregT above says you can have a bad experience there but our friends love it.  Of note, the ferries have become less frequent recently and some of the schedules have changed so watch out for that too.

tlwmkw


----------



## pharmgirl (Nov 7, 2011)

jjking42 said:


> What would you recommend on Virgin Gorda



The Bitter End on Virgin Gorda

Lovely hillside lodgings, great restaurants, beaches, pools, also you can rent a small sailboat for day trips, catamarans, take lessons, etc

we sail bareboat in the BVI and this resort is our favorite - you'll see lots of sailboats coming in for a few days there  There are facilities for boaters - grocery store, showers, moorings that have 'ferry' baots comng to each boat to take people to shore for restaurants


----------



## TF865 (Nov 7, 2011)

I see Marriott is taking over the Scrub Island Resort.  Supposedly reopening in December according to the Marriott website.  They are running a shuttle boat hourly for those coming in EIS.  I am considering staying here using MRP on a travel package next year. If not using points, looks like it will be costly to stay there. Only around 70 units on this private island.


----------



## cedars (Nov 8, 2011)

*Tamarind*

We stayed here a couple of years ago before and after our sailing trip-I would avoid it at all costs.  There is a hotel right on the marina with a small restaurant and pool above or beside the Tradewinds office-I wish we had known about it as it looked like it would be reasonable and serve our purpose.


----------



## burg1121 (Nov 9, 2011)

the Bitter End is the living end.


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 10, 2011)

burg1121 said:


> the Bitter End is the living end.



what do you mean by this ?


----------



## Alphadog (Nov 12, 2011)

We have been Leverick Bay but have not stayed here.  Can't beat the view and the rates don't look too bad.

http://www.leverickbay.com/Leverick_Bay/hotel_registration.php


----------



## burg1121 (Nov 21, 2011)

jjking42 said:


> what do you mean by this ?



its one of the coolest places I've ever been to. It's not cheap but you only live once. ( I think )


----------



## JoyceFNP (Jan 3, 2012)

I wouldn't stay at the hotel at the Tradewinds marina.  Everyone I've spoken to says that it's BAD!  And, FYI, they've recently moved the base, so you would not even be close


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 3, 2012)

Where did they move the base to?  I thought it was still Hodges Creek Marina?  I looked up the address, now located at Hannah Bay Estate, Tortola.  I guess I will have to google it.


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Where did they move the base to?  I thought it was still Hodges Creek Marina?  I looked up the address, now located at Hannah Bay Estate, Tortola.  I guess I will have to google it.




I will ask where the new base is.
FWIW my friends said it was the best vacation ever and want to go back.


----------



## Whirl (Jan 8, 2012)

jjking42 said:


> I will ask where the new base is.
> FWIW my friends said it was the best vacation ever and want to go back.




I don't know the new base loaction, but when we sailed last summer, they said they were unhappy with that location and would be moving soon.


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 9, 2012)

They left from Nanny Cay Marina


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 9, 2012)

Whats the current referral fee and what is the current owners MF


----------

